# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Minush Jero

## Brari

Rasti Jero 

VIOLETA MURATI 



Viti 1960. Spektatorët mbajnë mend se për herë të parë u ndeshën direkt me skenën pa perde. Kjo ishte drama Njollat e murrme, shkruar nga Minush Jero, me regji të Mihallaq Luarasit. Premiera në Korçë pati shumë sukses. Edhe në Tiranë, në festivalin e katërt të teatrit drama fitoi Flamurin e Festivalit, e rrëmbeu të gjitha çmimet. Gjithë byroja politike e dyndur në sallë tha fjalët më të mira. I lavdëroi autorët edhe Mehmet Shehu. Kjo ndodhi të dielën e 1968, kur të hënën në mënyrë të pazakontë kërkon ta shohë shfaqjen edhe Enver Hoxha. 

Kjo shfaqje është një vepër revizioniste dhe mishëron manifestimin e liberalizmit në Shqipëri. U desh kjo fjali e diktatorit që suksesi të mbyllej brenda një dite. Drama u izolua për tu mos u shfaqur kurrë më. Ndërsa viti 73 riktheu çështjen Jero. 

Nga familja e dramaturgut dhe arkivi për herë të parë në gazetën standard hapet dosja e plotë e dënimit, dhe procesit gjyqësor të Minush Jeros. Më poshtë janë dy vendime të vitit 1974 që lënë në fuqi dënimin e korrikut të 73-shit, me 8 vjet heqje lirie, edhe pse dy autorët e dramës Njollat e murrme, apelojnë si në Gjykatën e Rrethit të Tiranës, ashtu dhe atë të Kolegjit Penal për tiu ulur dënimi. Këto vendime si dhe akuzat kundrejt Jeros dhe Luarasit shohin për herë të parë dritën e botimit, si një përpjekje për të kuptuar mekanizmin se si jepej dënimi, e njëjta skemë; ka kryer krim kundër partisë, agjitacion e propagandë kundër pushtetit popullor të parashikuar në nenin 73, të KP-së. Pas tre vjetësh, i ndarë nga jeta, dosja e dramaturgut është nga ato raste të rralla që tregon gjenezën e lindjes së diktaturës në kërkim të instalimit të njeriut të ri. Jero shkroi dramën më të mirë në diktaturë, por deri në vdekje i mbeti varë në qafë dënimi si armik i popullit, ndërsa shumë të tjerë që i shërbyen ideologjisë komuniste gëzojnë të kundërt, edhe në demokraci, nderin si artistë të popullit. Botimi i mëposhtëm i vendimeve të gjykatës, bashkë me apelimin që kanë bërë Jero dhe Luarasi, jepet i plotë, që do të ndiqet në ditët në vazhdim me dosjen e procesverbalit në hetuesi për dramën Njollat e murrme, arsyet pse u quajt krim. 



**** 

Republika Popullore e Shqipërisë 

Gjykata e Lartë 

Kolegji Penal 

Nr. 181 i Regj. Themeltar 

Nr.172 i vendimit 



Vendim 

Në emër të Popullit 



Këshilli gjyqësor i kolegjit penal të Gjykatës së Lartë, i formuar nën kryesinë e: 

Lumturie Resnja, anëtare e Gjykatës së Lartë 

Sofokli Krongo, anëtar i Gjykatës së Lartë 

Petrika Mushi, anëtar i Gjykatës së Lartë 



Në seancën e hapët gjyqësore më datë 9/II/1974 mori në shqyrtim çështjen nr. 181 që u përket të gjykuarve: 

1. Emin (Minush) Jero, i biri Masarit dhe i Pertefes, i datëlindjes 1932, lindur në Vlorë, banues në Durrës, me origjinë shoqërore nëpunës, me gjendje shoqërore nëpunës arsimtar, i përjashtuar nga partia, me arsim të lartë, i martuar, ka një fëmijë, i padënuar më parë, i arrestuar më 30 prill 1973. 

2. Mihallaq Luarasi, i biri i Aleksit dhe i Marjanthit, i datëlindjes 1929, lindur në Korçë banues në Tiranë, me origjinë shoqërore punëtor, me gjendje shoqërore nëpunës, regjisor teatri, ish A. P., me arsim të lartë, i martuar, ka dy fëmijë, i padënuar më parë, i arrestuar më 11 korrik 1973. 

Të akuzuar se: Vetëm dhe në bashkëpunim me njëri-tjetrin kanë agjituar e propaganduar kundër pushtetit popullor d.m.th. se kanë kryer krimin e parashikuar nga paragrafi I i nenit 73 të KP-së. 

Me vendimin Nr. 367, datë 28/XII/1973 gjykata e rrethit të Tiranës i ka deklaruar të gjykuarve fajtorë dhe në bazë të paragrafit të parë të nenit 73 të KP i ka dënuar Emin Jeron me 8 vjet heqje të lirisë, Mihallaq Luarasin me 8 vjet heqje të lirisë. 

Kundër këtij vendimi janë ankuar të gjykuarit, të cilët kanë parashtruar këto shkaqe për prishjen e tij: 

Emin Jero - Masa e dënimit është tepër e rëndë. Është treguar i penduar si në hetuesi e gjyq për veprat e kryera. Para arrestimit e ka ndjerë fajin dhe ka kërkuar ndihmë të korrigjohet. Duke qenë në moshë të tillë, ka mundësi që me një dënim më të butë, të vihet në provë e të shlyejë dëmin, që i ka sjellë Partisë e pushtetit. 

Mihallaq Luarasi - E ndjen veten krejtësisht fajtor dhe është treguar i penduar për këtë. Në fajësinë e tij në një shkallë të konsiderueshme ka influencuar Todi Lubonja, është i sëmurë dhe duke qenë në moshë 45 vjet, një dënim më i butë do të bënte efektin edukativ dhe do të krijoheshin mundësi që më punë të shlyente fajet e bëra. 

Këshilli Gjyqësor i Kolegjit Penal të Gjykatës së Lartë 

Pasi dëgjoi relacionin e anëtarit Petrika Mushi, mendimin e prokurorit Zaim Myftari për lënien në fuqi të vendimit të gjykatës dhe pasi shqyrtoi e analizoi çështjen në tërësi, 

Vëren: 

Nga provat që ka administruar gjykata ka rezultuar se të gjykuarit Emin Jero dhe Mihallaq Luarasi kanë propaganduar kundër pushtetit popullor, me qëllim që ta minojnë ose ta dobësojnë atë. 

I gjykuari Emin Jero, ashtu sikundër ai ka pranuar, ka filluar aktivitetin e tij armiqësor kundër partisë e shtetit, qysh në vitin 1959, duke u vënë në opozicion me vijën e partisë, ai i ka thënë dëshmitarit Hysni Çyrbja se kuadrot kryesore të ushtrisë gjoja janë të paafta për të drejtuar. Dëshmitarit të sipërm i ka folur dhe kundër pikëpamjeve të partisë lidhur me problemin e Kosovës, si dhe kundër Josif Stalinit. 

Për këtë aktivitet armiqësor; ashtu sikundër ka rezultuar, i gjykuari Emin është përjashtuar nga partia dhe është këshilluar që të heqë dorë nga kjo rrugë. 

Gjykimi i çështjes, tregoi se i gjykuari jo vetëm që nuk kishte hequr dorë, por se e kishte thelluar këtë aktivitet armiqësor dhe më tepër. 

I gjykuari Emin së bashku dhe me të gjykuarin tjetër Mihallaq Luarasi, prej kohe janë vënë në opozicion me vijën e partisë dhe kanë propaganduar kundër politikës, e masave të ndryshme që ka marrë partia për revolucionarizimin e vendit. 

Ata kanë folur me persona të ndryshëm si dhe midis tyre kundra sistemit tonë socialist, që sipas tyre, ky sistem justifikohet vetëm për vendet e prapambetura, për kontradiktat që gjoja lind vetë ky sistem, për jetesën gjoja jo të mirë të artistëve dhe shkrimtarëve të vendit tonë, dhe duke bërë krahasime me jetën që bënin artistët e shkrimtarët në vendet borgjeze, mburrte këto të fundit. 

Të dy këta të gjykuar, veçmas e bashkërisht përveç propagandës armiqësore edhe nëpërmjet veprave të tyre letraro-artistik. 

Ata, sikundër kanë pranuar dhe vetë, kanë propaganduar që njerëzit duhet të drejtonin sytë nga arti borgjez modernist, veçanërisht nga ai amerikan, sepse sipas tyre, në vendin tonë kjo mungonte dhe se populli jonë nuk e ka pasur traditë artin. 

I gjykuari Mihallaq ka rezultuar se ka folur me persona të ndryshëm, duke nënvleftësuar dramaturgët dhe regjisorët e vjetër. 

Ai, me qëllime armiqësore i ka folur piktorit Andrea Themeli, që të mos qëndronte, sipas tij, arkaik, por të orientohej nga piktura moderne. I gjykuari me pretekst ti përshtatemi kohës ka orientuar persona të ndryshëm të artit që të kopjonin nga Perëndimi dhe të zbatonin metodat borgjeze në art. 

Përveç sa sipër i gjykuari Mihallaq, ashtu sikundër ka vënë vetë në dukje ai, ka zhvilluar një sërë biseda me karakter armiqësor për kundra udhëheqjes së partisë. 

Në këto rrethana cilësimi i veprës në bazë të paragrafit I të nenit 73 të KP është i drejtë. 

Fajësia e të gjykuarve ka rezultuar e provuar me një sërë dëshmitarë të pyetur në hetuesi e në gjyq, si dhe me shpjegimet që kanë dhënë vetë të gjykuarit të cilët kanë pranuar plotësisht fajësinë e tyre. 

Pretendimet e të gjykuarve lidhur me një masë më të butë dënimi, nuk është e bazuar. 

Të gjykuarit ashtu sikundër ka rezultuar, kanë një kohë të gjatë që ushtrojnë aktivitet armiqësor kundër partisë e pushtetit. 

Ata, ndonëse të këshilluar dhe të kritikuar ashpër për qëndrimet e tyre në opozicion me vijën dhe orientimet e partisë, me konsekuencë kanë vazhduar rrugën e tyre kriminale dhe armiqësore ndaj pushtetit popullor. 



Për këto arsye: 

Këshilli gjyqësor i kolegjit penal të gjykatës së lartë në mbështetje të nenit 313 pika 1 të K.Pr.P. 

Vendosi: Lënien në fuqi të vendimit nr. 567, datë 28/XII/ 1973 të gjykatës popullore të rrethit të Tiranës. 

Tiranë, më 9/II/ 1974 

Kryesues: L. Resnja 

Anëtar: P. Mushi, S.Krongo 



**** 

Republika Popullore e Shqipërisë 

Gjykata e rrethit Tiranë 

Nr.513. Rgj.themeltar 



Vendim 

Në emër të Popullit 

Gjykata e Rrethit Tiranë e përbërë prej: 

Irakli Bozo Kryetar 

Mynyvere Shuteriqi-Nd.gjyqtare 

Jordan Shano-Nd.Gjyqtar 



Të asistuar prej sekretarit Sadim Memo, me pjesëmarrjen e Prokurorit Vladimir Kristo, më datën 27 e 28 dhjetor 1973 mori në shqyrtim në seancën gjyqësore me dyer të hapura çështjen penale Nr. 513 që iu përket të pandehurve: 

1)Emin (Minush) Jero: i biri i Masarit dhe i Pertefës, i datëlindjes 27/06/1932, lindur në Skelë të Vlorës, banues në Durrës, Lagjja nr. Rruga Ali Redha, Nr.7, me origjinë dhe gjendje shoqërore nëpunës, në profesion arsimtar, me arsim të lartë, i martuar, ka një fëmijë i padënuar më parë, i përjashtuar nga partia, oficer në rezervë, i arrestuar më datën 30 Prill 1973. 

2) Mihallaq Luarasi: i biri i Aleksit dhe i Marjanthit, i datëlindjes 12/09/1929, lindur në Korçë, banues në Tiranë, Lagja Nr. 8 Rruga Brigada VIII, S., Nr.7 me origjinë shoqërore punëtor, me gjendje shoqërore nëpunës, me profesion regjisor teatri, me punë në Teatrin e Korçës, dhe në Teatrin Popullor Tiranë, me arsim të lartë, i martuar, ka dy fëmijë, ish anëtar partie, pa dënuar më parë, shërbimin ushtarak nuk e ka kryer, i arrestuar më datën 11 korrik 1973. 

Të akuzuar se vetëm dhe në bashkëpunim me njëri-tjetrin kanë kryer krimin e agjitacionit e të propagandës kundra pushtetit popullor të parashikuar nga neni 73/I të KP. 

Gjykata mbasi verifikoi materialet e hetuesisë, provat e marra gjatë zhvillimit të gjykimit, pasi dëgjoi Prokurorin kërkoi që dy të pandehurit të deklarohen fajtorë për krimin e agjitacionit dhe propagandës kundra pushtetit popullor dhe në bazën të paragrafit I të nenit 73 të KP të dënohen: 

Emin Jero, me 10 vjet heqje të lirisë. 

Mihallaq Luarasi me 9 vjet heqje të lirisë. 

Pasi dëgjoi mbrojtjen dhe fjalën e fundit të dy të pandehurve, të cilët kërkuan mëshirë: 



Vëren 

Gjatë gjykimit të çështjeve u vërtetuan se të pandehurit Emin Jero dhe Mihallaq Luarasi kanë propaganduar kundër pushtetit popullor, me qëllim që ta minojnë ose ta dobësojnë atë. 

I pandehuri Emin Jero pranoj para Gjykatës se aktivitetin e tij armiqësor e ka filluar që nga viti 1959. Ai duke dashur të vihet në pozita armiqësore me politikën e Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë dhe të Qeverisë, ka thënë se kuadrot kryesorë të ushtrisë sonë ishin të paaftë për të drejtuar ushtrinë tonë popullore dhe se ata duheshin hequr. Këtë gjë i pandehuri e ka biseduar me dëshmitarin Hysni Çyrbja. Po këtij dëshmitari i pandehuri i ka folur kundër pikëpamjeve të Partisë së Punës së Shqipërisë që përcaktoheshin në fjalimin e Sekretarit të parë të K.Q të Partisë e Punës Shqipërisë lidhur me problemin e Kosovës. 

I pandehuri pranoi para gjykatës se dëshmitarët e sipër përmendur i ka folur kundër Josif Stalinit. 

Për këtë veprimtari armiqësore, Emin Jero u përjashtua nga Partia e Punës Shqipërisë dhe u këshillua që të hiqte dorë nga veprimtaria e tij armiqësore. 

Gjatë gjykimit u vërtetua se i pandehuri jo vetëm që nuk hoqi dorë nga veprimtaria e tij kriminale, por përkundrazi filloi të propagandojë kundër pushtetit popullor edhe në persona të tjerë. 

Ai ka folur kundër demokracisë popullore dhe zgjedhjeve elektorale. I pandehuri Emin Jero mbasi është njohur me rrymat e idealiste-borgjeze në art, është përpjekur ti propagandojë ato në persona të ndryshëm, duke pretenduar se gjoja këtyre rrymave reaksionare u takonte e ardhmja dhe se ato japin liri në rrethet letrare-artistike. 

Gjatë gjykimit u provua se i pandehuri Emin Jero ka propaganduar kundër politikës së Partisë dhe Qeverisë së Republikës Popullore Shqipërisë për revolucionarizimin e vendit. Ai ka propaganduar në persona të ndryshëm se liberalizmi kishte ardhur si rezultat i zbatimit të vijës së masave dhe se kjo krijonte shthurje dhe mungesë të disiplinës. Një propagandë të tillë i pandehuri e bënte me qëllim që të diskreditonte politikën e drejtë të Partisë së Punës Shqipërisë, lidhur me zbatimin e vijës së masave. I pandehuri duke dashur të mbrojë pikëpamjet e revizionistëve ka thënë se socializmi justifikohet vetëm për vendet e prapambetura si Shqipëria, Kina, kurse format e përdorura në Bashkimin sovjetik nuk janë revizioniste. Ai duke dashur të propagandojë pikëpamjet armiqësore të revizionistëve i ka thënë Xhevdet Mihalajt duhet të lidhë marrëdhënie diplomatike me Bashkimin Sovjetik, megjithëse e dinte qëndrimin e Qeverisë Shqiptare mbi këtë çështje, kurse dëshmitarët B. Havarit, me qëllim të caktuar armiqësor, i ka folur kundër revolucionit kultural në Kinë, duke përdorur fjalë përçmuese. 

Gjatë takimit u provua se i pandehuri Emin Jero, së bashku me të pandehurin Mihallaq Luarasin që nga vera e vitit 1969, kanë filluar së bashku aktivitetin e tyre armiqësor, duke propaganduar kundra pushtetit popullor. Të dy këta të pandehur përveç propagandës armiqësore që kanë zhvilluar me persona të ndryshëm, kanë përhapur pikëpamjet e tyre armiqësore edhe nëpërmjet veprave letrare, artistike të tyre. Të dy të pandehurit pranuan para gjykatës se kanë biseduar se për zhvillimin e artit në Shqipëri duhej të udhëhiqeshin nga arti borgjez perëndimor dhe të kopjonin rrymat moderniste të kohës. Këto pikëpamje antisocialiste dhe antikombëtare i kanë propaganduar në persona të ndryshëm dhe i kanë zbatuar në krijimtarinë e tyre letrare artistike si në Njollat e murrme në festivalin e XI të Këngës në radio, në operën Traviata në dramën Orfeu zbret në ferr. Këta kanë thënë se artistët në Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë nuk ishin të lirë të shprehnin në veprat e tyre realitetin objektiv dhe se gjoja ata shkruanin ato që diktoheshin. 

Të dy të pandehurit duke dashur ti kundërvihen kritikës që bëri shtypi i Partisë, dramës Njollat e Murme, kanë zhvilluar bisedën armiqësore. Ata kanë thënë se vepra e tyre u kritikua sepse gjoja kishte shqetësime për udhëheqësin e Partisë së Punës Shqipërisë, sepse nuk gjente zgjidhje problemi i inteligjencës dhe në këtë mënyrë të dy të pandehurit janë shprehur se kjo kontradiktë në socializëm nuk gjen zgjidhje. Të dy të pandehurit duke dashur të propagandojnë kundër unitetit të udhëheqjes së partisë dhe të punës kolegjiale, kanë folur në persona të tjerë, se në sistemin socialist, nuk ka udhëheqje kolegjiale, vendos udhëheqësi kryesor dhe se me ndryshimin e tij, ndryshon edhe kursi politik dhe se një gjë e tillë ndodh edhe në Shqipëri. 

Gjatë gjykimit u vërtetua se i pandehuri Mihallaq Luarasi në kundërshtim me vijën dhe orientimin e Partisë Punës Shqipërisë lidhur me zhvillimin e artit dhe letërsisë në Shqipëri, ka propaganduar pikëpamjet e tija armiqësore. Ai u ka thënë dëshmitarëve Lutfi Zykës, Hamza Kociut, Kristaq Jorgjit, Thimi Pustecit se në Shqipëri nuk ka art, nuk ka tradita, duke nënvleftësuar në mënyre përbuzëse regjisorët dhe dramaturgët e vjetër shqiptarë, dhe se për zhvillimin e artit skenik dhe përgjithësisht të arteve të tjera ka thënë se duhet shikuar dhe marrë nga perëndimi dhe sidomos nga arti amerikan. Ai ka propaganduar që edhe në teatrin tonë duhej të futej drama absurde. I pandehuri Mihallaq Luarasi pranoi se i ka thënë piktorit Andrea Themelit të mësonte nga piktorët borgjezë të perëndimit, të mos qëndronte arkaik dhe në veprimtarinë e tij të udhëhiqej nga piktura moderniste dekadente e Pikasos. Ai ka qenë kundër udhëheqjes së partisë në art dhe ka propaganduar që drejtorët e teatrove nuk duhesh të ishin njerëz politikë por vetëm kuadro të specializuara. 

I pandehuri pranoi se ishte kundër metodës së realizmit socialist e cila sipas tij ishte një metodë e vjetërsuar dhe që duhej zëvendësuar me një metodë të re që të përgjigjej kërkesave të kohës. 

Gjatë gjykimit u provua se i pandehuri Mihallaq Luarasi ka propaganduar me qëllime armiqësore jetesën e mirë të artit të shteteve borgjeze-revizioniste dhe ka kritikuar mënyrën e jetesës së shpërblimit të artistëve shqiptarë. Ai ka propaganduar zbutjen e luftës së klasave. 

Gjatë gjykimit u vërtetua se gjatë një vizitë që ka bërë i pandehuri Mihallaq Luarasi së bashku me Emin Jeron dhe Todi Lubonjës në formën e shtyllës, ka shprehur pakënaqësinë ndaj jetesës së punëtorëve, duke thënë se ata jetonin si personazhet e fundërrinave të Gorkit. 

I pandehuri Mihallaq Luarasi pranoi para gjykatës se ai së bashku me mikun e tij Todi Lubonjën kanë zhvilluar biseda armiqësore kundër udhëheqjes së Partisë dhe kundër vijës politike dhe ideologjike të partisë në art, ashtu edhe në fusha të tjera. 

Fajësia e të dy të pandehurve u provua me thëniet e dëshmitarëve Hysni Çyrbja, Barcallah Havari, Ilia Dede, Xhevdet Mahilaj, Lutfi Zykës, Kristaq Jorgji, Hamza Koçiu. Andrea Themeli, Thimi Pusteci, Mihal Hanxhari, si dhe me pohimet e tyre. Gjykata në caktimin e dënimit ka parasysh rrezikshmërinë e theksuar shoqërore të veprës, si dhe atë të dy të pandehurve, të cilët për një kohë të gjatë kanë propaganduar kundër pushtetit popullor. 



Për këtë arsye 

Gjykata Popullore e Rrethit të Tiranës në bazë të neneve 219 e 284 të K.Pr.Penale: 

Vendosi 

Të deklarojë fajtorë të pandehurit Emin Jero dhe Mihallaq Luarasi për krimin e agjitacionit dhe propagandës kundër pushtetit popullor dhe në bazë të paragrafit I të nenit 73 të KP së rrethit 

Emin jero me 8 (tetë) vjet heqje të lirisë dhe 

Mihallaq Luarasin me 8 (tetë) vjet heqje të lirisë. 

Vuajtja e dënimit për Emin Jeron fillon nga data 30 prill 1973, kurse për Mihallaq Luarasin fillon nga 11 korrik 1973 

Kundër vendimit të sipërm mund të bëhet ankim ose protestë në Gjykatën e Lartë, brenda 5 ditëve nga shpallja e tij. 

Tiranë, më 28 dhjetor 1973 


09/02/2009    




standart

----------


## mondishall

S'ta mer mendja brari sa deshperohem dhe dicka  me mblidhet ne gjoks e me shtrengon, kur lexoj shkrime te tilla me te dhena te tmerrshme. Ne ishim thjesht spektatore ne tragjedi te tilla, bile dhe duartrokisnim. C'fatkeqesi e mjerim bashke!!!
Aty ne sallen e theatrit, te gjithe shikonin shfaqjen dhe ndonese casti ju thoshte per duartrokitje nga pjesa aq bukur e realizuar dhe interpretur, me bisht te syrit shikonin ate, Zeusin, cdo bente. Posa bashkonte ai duart, te gjithe e perqeshnin me te njejten gje, ndryshe tkurnin kenaqesine...
Mbaj ment te kete thene per dramen e Jeros, qe kjo nuk eshte Njolla te murme, por Njolle e zeze. Kaq u desh per te nxirre me pas, jete njerezish te medhenj ne art.
Eeeehhhh!!!

----------


## Brari

jam kurioz te di se ..kush eshte kjo ndihms-gjyqtaria..mynyvere shyteriqi.. qe permendet aty lart..

te jet gruaja e dhimiter shytqriqit valle?

ka ndonje qe na sqaron?

----------

